# Good Customer Service From Skyblue



## Zeki Hilmi (10/7/14)

I recently placed and order from skyblue for Nicotine, PG & VG and it arrived yesterday via courier. On arrival the box was completly wet from leakage and noticed we lost quite abit of all 3 fluids. I got in touch with @Derick and Melinda and they have kindly arranged to replenish the lost stock.
Customer service on the ball!!! Thank you so much Skyblue we will defo ordering from you again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Melinda (10/7/14)

Hi Zeki,

I cannot appologise enough about the leaking, Derick and I have discussed better bottles, maybe it's time I start doing the research for this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/7/14)

@Melinda Thanks so much and we will look forward to ordering again.


----------

